# Moving a car that isn't taxed, insured or nct'd



## GVA (24 Nov 2009)

I need to move my old car from a private car park (from Dublin to Limerick). I know I can temporarily insure it but is there any way to temporarily tax it (I assume there's no way around the nct but I'd take my 
chances)?

Alternatively is there any transport companies out there that could move the car for me?

Thanks,
GVA.


----------



## STEINER (24 Nov 2009)

If you had insurance for one day and were stopped by gardai re tax and you explained, common sense should prevail, but you never know. 

On saturday in a busy Dublin shopping centre car park, I saw an SUV parked with tax and insurance discs dated 2006 on display. How does this person get away with this?


----------



## Papercut (24 Nov 2009)

STEINER said:


> If you had insurance for one day and were stopped by gardai re tax and you explained, common sense should prevail, but you never know.


Especially on a day like today...........


----------



## mystry4all (24 Nov 2009)

Driving without NTC on car is 2000 euro fine


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2009)

STEINER said:


> On saturday in a busy Dublin shopping centre car park, I saw an SUV parked with tax and insurance discs dated 2006 on display. How does this person get away with this?


Probably because most people who notice don't bother to ring the Gardai.


----------



## seantheman (25 Nov 2009)

shopwise said:


> could you tow it with a car that is taxed and insured , i think that will cover you


 
From dublin to limerick, are ye serious?
Wait and see when the unions are planning their next day of action and move it then. The gardi let it be known that they wouldn't be issuing any fixed notice penalties for today,One would assume it would be the same if another day of action was announced


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Nov 2009)

shopwise said:


> could you tow it with a car that is taxed and insured , i think that will cover you




Has to be trailered to be legal.

Do a Goldenpages search and you'll find someone to transport for you.


----------



## Complainer (25 Nov 2009)

shopwise said:


> could you tow it with a car that is taxed and insured , i think that will cover you


This wouldn't be safe - for an amatuer to do this kind of journey.


----------



## regvw (25 Nov 2009)

GVA Insurance is number one, you have to insure it. I would insure it for the day and drive it down. life is too short to be worrying about minor things.


----------



## lightswitch (26 Nov 2009)

"The gardi let it be known that they wouldn't be issuing any fixed notice penalties for today,One would assume it would be the same if another day of action was announced "

Saw a car pulled over by a Guard on the 24th, the guard was writing something out, I presume it was some sort of fine!

With regard to the OP's question.  I would never drive without insurance, but would take a chance with the NCT and Tax.  Get your application in for the NCT first and have a printout in the car.  By the way when you say old, just how old do you mean?


----------



## GVA (26 Nov 2009)

It's 00 - not particularily old but I've got a newer car.


----------



## kieran160 (26 Nov 2009)

your car can be seized by garda for not having valid tax or nct. the nct is there for a reason, to make sure cars are safe to be on public roads, your car is without nct so it should not be driven on public roads for the safety of other road users. i dont see the point of having a printout of an nct appointment in the car as another poster suggested, you either have a valid nct or not!


----------



## michaelm (26 Nov 2009)

regvw said:


> GVA Insurance is number one, you have to insure it. I would insure it for the day and drive it down. life is too short to be worrying about minor things.


This is what I would do too.  And I'd be particularly mindful of speed limits.


----------



## seantheman (26 Nov 2009)

kieran160 said:


> the nct is there for a reason, to make sure cars are safe to be on public roads, !


 
So if a car has a valid NCT certificate,it means that the car is safe to drive on the public roads? I don't think so!


----------



## regvw (2 Dec 2009)

did u move the car yet GVA


----------



## Dubliner28 (3 Dec 2009)

*Re:Temp insurance*

Hey guys,

Recently bought a new car. Myself/gf have arranged for the insurance to be changed over.
HOwever I need to drive my old car to Tipp this weekend and we also want to hold onto it for a few weeks.
Can i get temp insurance out for say a month or two. If so can you please advise on who is the best to use.
Any help/ideas would be great.


----------



## lightswitch (3 Dec 2009)

Dubliner 28, contact your current insurer first to get a price and then call some others to see if you can do better.


----------

